

Internet piracy isn't killing Hollywood, Hollywood is killing Hollywood - flojo
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/piracy-is-not-killing-hollywood/

======
VLM
TLDR summary is they're narrowcasting to a local maxima that is shrinking. To
be politically correct they attacked "boy movies" although there seems to be
no shortage of angsty middle aged women movies, or at least my wife hasn't run
out of them yet. The point isn't that they are narrowcasting to the wrong
local maxima, the problem is they're narrowcasting in general.

AKA

"continuously catering to a demographic losing interest in the movies."

There was a bit of "its boring", no new ideas, all the traditional arguments.

Extroverted entertainment .. of, by, and for extroverts.

Too many execs trying their hardest to more perfectly copy each other. Like
web designers but worse.

